

Show HN: GiveBrand.to - russtrpkovski
http://givebrand.to/tour

======
martinshen
What exactly is the use case here? I think this is trying to hard to be a new
network of sorts without adding significant or desirable value. Below are some
examples of online profiles that add value (outside of FB, Twitter, LinkedIn)

About.me provided a nice professional landing page for me. Coderwall falls
under a good niche to get actually valuable information Threewords.me was
super simple providing a throwaway fun.

GiveBrand.to requires an education system and is too professional to be like
threewords. In other words, I still don't get why I should sign up for
givebrand.

~~~
dlf
I think the idea is that someone could say they're great at writing grant
proposals, but it carries a lot more weight when it's confirmed by others.
Seems like it would be a nice simple way to confirm your talents to
prospective employers and other professional connections.

~~~
simonbrown
What stops someone creating a lot of fake accounts to vouch for them?

Also, how would people show this to prospective employers? Would they post the
URL on their resume?

------
dlf
Can the user kill a tag? Do they have the ability to screen tags? For example,
I can review a recommendation on LinkedIn before it's posted to my profile.

~~~
russtrpkovski
Hit edit profile and delete the tag. We don't have moderated tagging yet. It's
in the next release.

------
dlf
I feel weird using this as an individual, but I think it would be awesome to
use for a business. I'm sure that's on the roadmap though ;-)

~~~
russtrpkovski
Top of mind brand awareness is coming soon. Youre awesome!

~~~
dlf
Part of what makes it awkward is that it appeals to me in the sense that it
takes the b.s. factor out of telling people what your good at, while at the
same time requires requiring you to ask others what they think you're good at.

I think part of what would make it less awkward is being able to prepopulate
the page. If I send a blank page to friends and are like "gloat about me"
they'll think I'm an egotistical asshole and I don't really want to be an
egotistical asshole.

Of course, I sort of felt this way about personal landing pages and LinkedIn
at first too.

I think a more passive way of sharing it would help too. Maybe integrations
with about.me, flavors.me, LinkedIn, and the major blogging platforms.
Actually, this is probably the top feature request if I had to pick one. Just
let this thing float in a widget on LinkedIn.

------
dlf
You should connect with LinkedIn and Facebook to pull interests from those
sites to prepopulate the page.

~~~
russtrpkovski
Completely agree. I wanted to work out any issues before introducing any viral
invite functionality.

------
russtrpkovski
Look forward to getting feedback from the HN community. Let us know how we can
improve the app.

